# [DUP] wann kommt wohl 2004.3 oder 2005?

## eQuin

weiß jemand was dazu?

----------

## Lenz

When it's done[tm].  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Wann erscheint Live CD 2004_3?

Immer schön langsam! Warum denn so ungeduldig? Ist ja fast so, als ob alle auf GNU/Hurd warten würden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Wann erscheint Live CD 2004_3?
> 
> Immer schön langsam! Warum denn so ungeduldig? Ist ja fast so, als ob alle auf GNU/Hurd warten würden. 

 

Also [DUP]...

Wenn du keine Hardwareprobleme beim Booten hast, ist es ohehin egal von welcher Live-CD du installierst.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Wann erscheint Live CD 2004_3?
> 
> 

 

Bitte im von Inte genannten Thread posten. Mehr Informationen gibt es auch unter http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/ und im aktuellen GWN (Umstellung auf halbjährliche Releases, siehe Nutzerbefragung). Generell gilt aber "es erscheint, wenn es fertig ist".

----------

